# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] العمارة الإسلامية في العصر الفاطمي

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في بداية عصرها

إستكمالاً لحلقات تطور العمارة الإسلامية في مصر اليوم نتطرق للعمارة الإسلامية في العصر الفاطمي

*العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر الفاطمي*

في عام (358 هـ - 969 م) أرسل الخليفة المعز لدين اله الفاطمي جيشاً علي رأسه قائده جوهر الصقلي لفتح مصر، و قد اختط جوهر مدينة القاهر علي شكل مربع تقريباً و بني سوراً حولها من الحجر، و قد كان بسور القاهرة عدة أبواب لم يبق منها الآن سوي بابي النصر و الفتوح في الشمال و باب زويلة في الجنوب 

1- القصر الشرقي الكبير (358 هـ)

وضع جوهر الصقلي اساس القصر الذي بناه لمولاه المعز في الفضاء الذي يقع فيه الآن خان الخليلي و مسجد الحسيت تقريباً و أطلق عليه أيضاً "القصر المعزي" و كان الخليفة المعز يسكن فيه و يباشر أعمال الدولة و قيل أنه كان يحتوي علي أربعة آلاف حجرة و كان بقصر المعز أبواب كثيرة منها باب الذهب و باب العيد و باب الديلم و باب الزهومة.

2- القصر الغربي الصغير

و كان غرب القصر الشرقي و هو أصغر منه بناه الخليفة العزيز بالله و موقعه مكان سوق النحاسين و قبة الملك المنصور قلاوون و ما جاوره. و كان بين قصر المعز و قصر العزيز فضاء يسع عشرة آلاف من الجند أطلق عليه فيما بعد إسم "بين القصرين".

و في أيام الفاطميون أصبحت جزيرة الروضة من المتنزهات و أنشئت فيها المناظر الكثيرة.

** العمارة الحربية في العصر الفاطمي*

باب النصر

يتكون باب النصر من  برجين قائمين مربعين أمام المدخل و يؤدي المدخل إلي ساحة مغطاة بقبو متقاطع و يحلي المدخل رسوم تمثل الآلات الحربية .



باب الفتوح

و يتكون باب الفتوح من برجين مستديرين قائمين أمام المدخل و يؤدي المدخل إلي ساحة مغطاة بقبة منخفضة محمولة علي أربعة مثلثات كروية و يحلي المدخل بكوابيل بعضها علي هيئة رأس كبش،
و يربط بابا النصر و الفتوح سور المدينة الشمالي و يشتمل باطنه في الثلث العلوي منه علي سراديب مقببة بها أبراج تساعد علي الدفاع عن المدينة.



باب زويلة

أما باب زيولة  في الجنوب و هو أقرب الشبه في تصميمه إلي باب الفتوح و يعلو برجيه المستديرين مئذنتا جامع المؤيد المجاور له و يتصل باب زويلة من الشرق قسم هام من سور بدر الجمالي.



*من أهم الآثار الدينية الفاطمية في مصر :*

1- الجامع الأزهر (359-361 هـ) (970 – 972 م)



يقع هذا الجامع في ميدان الأزهر و هو أول أثر فاطمي في مصر أنشأه القائد الفاطمي جوهر الصقلي بأمر من الخليفة المعز, 



و يتوسط الجامع صحن مكشوف تحيطه أربعة أروقة أكبرها رواق القبلة ، 



و عقود الأروقة ترتكز علي أعمدة من الرخام مختلفة الطرز، و العقود من الطراز المدبب الا ما كان منها حول الصحن فهي مثلثة الشكل و يرجع تاريخها إلي أواخر الدولة الفاطمية و بداية العصر الأيوبي. 



و ليس للجامع مئذنة ترجع إلي العصر الفاطمي و المآذن الحالية تنسب للسلطان قايتباي و السلطان الغوري و للأمير عبد الرحمن كتخدا أحد أمراء القرن الثامن عشر.



2- جامع الحاكم (380 – 403 هـ) ( 990 – 1013 م)

بدأ في بنائه في عهد العزيز بالله و قد تم في عهد ابنه الحاكم بأمر الله.



يتوسط الجامع صحن مكشوف تحيطه أربعة أروقة كما يوجد ثلاث قباب برواق القبلة مثل تصميم رواق القبلة الأول في الجامع الأزهر،و توجد في ركني الواجهة منارتان و لكل منهما قاعدة هرمية ناقصة حول المئذنة أقيمت لتدعيمها ،و المدخل الرئيسي بارز عن الواجهة و هو اول مثال من هذا النوع للمداخل التذكارية أخذ الفاطميون فكرته من مسجد "المهدية" في تونس.



و يلاحظ أن طريقة انتقال القبة المربعة الي الدائرة في قباب رواق القلبة كانت بإستعمال المحاريب الركنية  التي أخذها المسلمون عن الساسانيين و قد كانت معروفة منذ القرن الثالث الميلادي.



تابع

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

3-  أضرحة السبع بنات ( 400 هـ - 1010 م)

ترجع أهمية تلك الأضرحة إلي أنها أمثلة للأضرحة الأولي الموجودة في العمارة الإسلامية.و تعتبر طريقة تحول القبة في هذه الأضرحة نقطة البداية في طريقة تطور القبة من المحاريب الركنية إلي المقرنصات، و هنا نجد أن المنطقة المربعة قد تحولت إلي منطقة مثمنة من الداخل بواسطة المحاريب الركنية تعلوها رقبة مثمنة ثم قبة علي منطقة دائرية.

4- جامع الجيوشي (498 هـ )

هو زاوية صغيرة تقع علي حافة جبل المقطم خلف القلعة و المدخل يعلوه مئذنة فريدة في شكلها و لها أهمية خاصة بالنسبة لتطور المآذن في مصر،فهي تتكون من برج مربع ينتهي من أعلاه بشرفة حافتها مكونة من المقرنص استخدمت فيها لأول مرة ثم يعلو البرج المربع منطقة مكعبة أصغر حجما من السفلي



و المدخل يؤدي إلي ردهة و من الردهة يتجه الداخل إلي صحن مكشوف مربع التخطيط يكتنفه من جهتيه غرفة مستطيلة مغطاه بقبو نصف اسطواني و محور الصحن يؤدي إلي مدخل رواق الصلاة.



المنطقة التي تتقدم المحراب تعلوها قبة و منطقة القبة قد تحولت من المربع إلي المثمن بواسطة محاريب ركنية تعلوها رقبة مثمنة.
و كل من حائط القبلة و القبة من الداخل مغطي بزخارف فاطمية الطراز و بأشرطة من الكتابات الكوفية و يعتبر المحراب قطعة فنية نادرة المثال تمثل دقة الزخارف الجصية في العصر الفاطمي.

5- جامع الأقمر (519 هـ - 1125 م)

يقع هذا الجامع بشارع المعز لدين الله (النحاسين سابقاً) 



يعتبر جامع الأقمر من أجمل المساجد الفاطمية علي الإطلاق و يمتاز بجمال زخرفة واجهته التي تعتبر أول واجهة مزخرفة في المساجد المصرية و هي مبنية من الحجر، كما أن الواجهة منحرفة بالنسبة لإتجاهات واجهات الصحن مثلها في ذلك واجهة مسجد السلطان حسن بالقلعة.



يوجد داخل المسجد صحن تحيط به أربعة أروقة مكونة من قباب منخفضة محمولة علي مثلثات كروية، و يظهر هنا حلقة جديدة في كيفية تطور تغطية الأروقة في المساجد في مصر، كما يظهر التأثير البيزنطي واضحاً في طريقة تشييد القبة.

6- مشهد السيدة رقية (527 هـ )

والمشهد عبارة عن مسطح مربع محاط بمسطحات مستطيلة من جانبيه. وكل مسطح مستطيل به دخله محراب. 



والمسطحان المستطيلان والسقيفة التي تتقدم الطرف مغطاة بسقف خشبي مسطح. ويقع المدفن في الجزء الأوسط، وتعلوه قبة. وهذه الأجزاء منفصلة، بعضها عن البعض، بعقدين؛ كل منهما محمل على عمودين، مع وجود محراب مجوف وسط كل جزء. والمحراب الرئيسي قطعة فنية رائعة؛ ويبلغ ستة أمتار في الارتفاع وثلاثة أمتار في الاتساع (العرض) ومترا وعشرين سنتيمترا في العمق، وتعلوه طاقية في شكل محارة وبها جامة في الوسط. 



وللقبة أربعة وعشرين جانبا (ضلعا)، وترتكز على رقبة مثمنة تقوم على دلايات في أركان المربع. وفي منتصف كل ضلع من أضلاع مربع القبة نافذة بثلاث فتحات؛ بين الدلايات.

7- المشهد الحسيني (549 هـ - 1154 م)



دفن به رأس الإمام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب بعد نقله من عسقلان إلي القاهرة و ذلك بعد إنشاء قبة المشهد الذي أنشئ خصيصاً له.



تم إنشاء منارة علي باب المشهد و هي حافلة بالزخارف الجصية فوق الباب المعروف بالباب الأخضر و الباقي منها قاعدتها المربعة عليها لوحتان تذكاريتنان.



8- جامع الصالح طلائع (555 هـ - 1160 م)

أنشأه الصالح طلائع بن رزيك و يقع في ميدان باب زويلة في مواجهة أحد أبواب القاهرة الفاطمية.



و جامع الصالح طلائع هو آخر أثر للفاطميين في مصر و قد بني مرتفع عن سطح الأرض بنحو أربعة أمتار.
و الواجهة مكونة من خمسة عقود مثلثة الشكل، كما أن للمسجد ثلاث مداخل محورية و هي فكرة سورية الأصل وجدت قبل ذلك في المسجد الأموي بدمشق.



تصميم المسجد يتكون من مستطيل يتوسطه صحن مكشوف تحيط به أربعة أروقة أكبرها رواق القبلة الموجود به منبر خشبي عليه زخارف مكونة من حشوات هندسية بداخلها زخارف نباتية تمثل حلقة الإتصال من الزخارف الفاطمية إلي الأشكال الهندسية المتعددة الأضلاع القريبة من الأشكال النجمية.
المحراب يسوده البساطة و يكتنفه عمودان من الرخام الأحمر و علي يمين المحراب يوجد المنبر.



تابعونا و العمارة الإسلامية في مصر في العصر الأيوبي

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## osha

تسلم ايديك على الصور والمعلومات القيمة جدا 
العمارة الاسلامية موحية بالراحة والاطمئنان 
انا كنت زمان مغرمة بيها وكنت باذاكرها مع اختي لما درستها في هندسة عين شمس
وكنت اقعد اتفرج على التحليلات الفنية للعمارة واستغرب من براعة الفنان اللي بيصمم وينفذ الحاجات الجميلة دي
في انتظار الباقي ان شاء الله

----------


## boukybouky

> تسلم ايديك على الصور والمعلومات القيمة جدا 
> العمارة الاسلامية موحية بالراحة والاطمئنان 
> انا كنت زمان مغرمة بيها وكنت باذاكرها مع اختي لما درستها في هندسة عين شمس
> وكنت اقعد اتفرج على التحليلات الفنية للعمارة واستغرب من براعة الفنان اللي بيصمم وينفذ الحاجات الجميلة دي
> في انتظار الباقي ان شاء الله


تسلمي يا قمر يا رب يخليكي و سعيدة انه عجبك

فعلاً انت عارفة انا حبيتها من دكتوري الله يرحمها كمال الدين سامح

كان شخصية بيعشق الفن الإسلامي و بيتغزل فيه بشكل غريب

يخلي اي حد يحبه جداً و هو فيه براعة و دقة متناهية فعلا

و انا في إنتظارك دوماً تنوريني

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بسم الله ماشاء الله
الاخت الفاضلة بوكي بوكي
مجموعة من الصور و لا اروع
و معلومات كما يطلق عليها (التصر المفيد)
فخرج الموضوع كوجبة خفيفة و لكن بها كل الفائدة
اعتقد ان بعض الصور من تصوريك
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## boukybouky

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله
> الاخت الفاضلة بوكي بوكي
> مجموعة من الصور و لا اروع
> و معلومات كما يطلق عليها (التصر المفيد)
> فخرج الموضوع كوجبة خفيفة و لكن بها كل الفائدة
> اعتقد ان بعض الصور من تصوريك
> تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*


يا رب يخليك الف شكر ابن طيبة 

انا تعمدت أن يكون الكلام بين الصور ليس مطولاً حتي لا يصاب من يتابع بملل

و في نفس الوقت تصل المعلومة بشكل ميسر و تكون الإفادة مرجوة 

لا بصراحة الصور ليست من تصويري انا للأسف ليست لدي موهبة التصوير

الصور من موقع المجلس الأعلي للشئون الأسلامية، مكتبة الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة،

موقع مصر الخالدة و هذا ذكرته في المصادر في الموضوع الرئيسي

نورت الموضوع و يا رب بقيته تنال إعجابك

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## رحمة

*سلمت يداكِ يا بوكى موضوع أكثر من رائع و مجهود واضح يستحق التقييم
نفع الله بكِ الإسلام و المسلمين*

----------


## boukybouky

> *سلمت يداكِ يا بوكى موضوع أكثر من رائع و مجهود واضح يستحق التقييم
> نفع الله بكِ الإسلام و المسلمين*


تسلمي يا رحمه يا رب يخليكي

و الف شكر يا قمر علي تقييمك بجد سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك

و ربنا يكرمك يا رب و بجد نفسي فعلاً ان يكون فيه إفادة للجميع

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

ما أجمل العمارة الإسلامية وما أجمل مساجد العصر الفاطمي
لها مذاق خاص حتى في تكوينها يختلف قليلا عن باقي العصور التي حكمت مصر بعد ذلك
بوكي استمتعت كثيرا بهذه الجولة الواعية والمرتبة بإتقان شديد منك
مع حسن اختيار الصور للتوافق مع أهمية الأثر الإسلامي
تحياتي لكي على مجهودك المتميز في هذه السلسلة عموما وعلى هذا التميز والمجهود الواضح في العصر الفاطمي خصوصا
مع كل تقديري ومحبتي لك أختي الحبيبة  :f:   :f: 
 :M (32):

----------


## boukybouky

> ما أجمل العمارة الإسلامية وما أجمل مساجد العصر الفاطمي
> لها مذاق خاص حتى في تكوينها يختلف قليلا عن باقي العصور التي حكمت مصر بعد ذلك
> بوكي استمتعت كثيرا بهذه الجولة الواعية والمرتبة بإتقان شديد منك
> مع حسن اختيار الصور للتوافق مع أهمية الأثر الإسلامي
> تحياتي لكي على مجهودك المتميز في هذه السلسلة عموما وعلى هذا التميز والمجهود الواضح في العصر الفاطمي خصوصا
> مع كل تقديري ومحبتي لك أختي الحبيبة


ما أجمل تواجدك قلب مصر 

يا رب يخليكي و أنا سعيدة بذلك و يا رب كل الجولات اللاحقة تعجبك

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## assia

انا مش عارفة اشكرك إزاى جزاك الله كل خير الموضوع رائع و الصور جميلة

----------


## oo7

انا فعلا كنت بروح الاماكن دى
لانى مراتى مرشدة سياحية يعنى كانت بتتعلم فيا
بس بجد المعلومات والصور رائعة

----------

